# Evoc



## tbennett (May 11, 2011)

I am taking my state exam tomorrow and once I get my cert I'm going to apply for  job,  everyone wants you to have an EVOC but I cant find where to get EVOC at. Any advice on where in Virginia there is a course offered? And if you know any good places to apply in the Hampton Roads area let me know!
Thanks!


----------



## HotelCo (May 12, 2011)

tbennett said:


> I am taking my state exam tomorrow and once I get my cert I'm going to apply for  job,  everyone wants you to have an EVOC but I cant find where to get EVOC at. Any advice on where in Virginia there is a course offered? And if you know any good places to apply in the Hampton Roads area let me know!
> Thanks!



The company you get hired at should put you through it. They don't do that in Virginia?


----------



## tbennett (May 12, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> The company you get hired at should put you through it. They don't do that in Virginia?



I was looking at the applications and it said EVOC cert number, and expiration date.

I'm going to make some phone calls in the morning and see, I didnt think it would to hurt to ask on here first.


----------



## feldy (May 12, 2011)

Some places i have looked have asked me to have defenisve driving before i do evoc but most want you to train driving their vehicles. 

The trucks we have are quite large and our roads are very narrow so you need to practice on those.


----------



## nemedic (May 12, 2011)

feldy said:


> Some places i have looked have asked me to have defenisve driving before i do evoc but most want you to train driving their vehicles.
> 
> The trucks we have are quite large and our roads are very narrow so you need to practice on those.



You manage to get a job in MA, or are you talking about a company in LA? On a personal note, it looks like I am finally getting on w/Cataldo


----------



## feldy (May 12, 2011)

This was regarding a few companies in the Southeast LA area. It is more for the Parish permits. Congrats on catalado though. How long did that process take?


----------

